# Meerforellen auf Rügen



## blinkerkatze (15. Februar 2005)

Petri Heil ihr Mefo-Angler 
Wer hat in der lesten Zeit auf der Insel Rügen oder auf dem Darß den Silberfisch nachgestellt und erfolge dabei gehabt.


----------



## Boddenfrosch (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Rügen*

Hallo MeFo-Freunde !

Genau das würde mich auch interessieren. Allerdings bereitet mir die
derzeitige Wassertemperatur von etwa 2 Grad Kopfzerbrechen. Das
ist doch für Mefo erfahrungsgemäß zu kalt, oder ?

Petri Heil !


----------



## blinkerkatze (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Rügen*

Das kalte Wasser macht der Forelle nichts sie ist nur ein bischen träge dafür aber meist größer.


----------



## Rosi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Rügen*

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr...


----------



## blinkerkatze (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Rügen*

Ich habe bei solchen Februar Wetter im Wasser gestanden und auch eine von 3,5kg gefangen aber man mus verrückt sein.


----------



## Rosi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Rügen*

In diesem Jahr? Du bist verrückt Bei uns am Strand habe ich die letzten 2 Wochen keinen Mefoangler getroffen, nicht mal am Wochenende. Nur Brandungsangler. Die hatten nur kleine Flundern.


----------



## blinkerkatze (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Rügen*

Die Wassertemperatur ist nicht das Problem aber die gefühlte Lufttemperatur und da macht sich ablandiger Wind gut. Die Forelle findet bei 3 Grad Wasser immer noch genug Futter wenn das Wasser im Sommer sich erwärmt hat geht die Forelle ins Tiefe Sauerstoffreiche Wasse und ist meist nur Abens zu fangen.
Als Kopf hoch und durch. Am Samstag ist Darß-Cup bist du auch da.


----------



## Rosi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Rügen*

Ich meide solche Treffen. Ist zu viel Trubel, zu viel blank geputzte Technik. Ich habe es gern romantisch einsam, kein Kräfte messen. Es wäre vielleicht anders, wenn Angeln ein Frauensport wäre. Bei so einer Männerveranstaltung ist Frau exotisch. Kannst ja mal berichten wie das Verhältnis war. Jedenfalls wünsche ich dir viel Glück#6


----------



## mika (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Rügen*

APROPOS VERRÜCKT - Ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach heissen Spots zwecks Meerforellen, aber in und um Stralsund herum - falls also jemand Erfahrung hat freue ich mich über jede Antwort. Dir Rosi wünsche ich auf jeden Fall viel Glück bei der Spotsuche, ich werde es auf Rügen im April beim Kap Arkona versuchen,und zwar bei dem kleinen Örtchen Vitt - war letztes Jahr dort zum dorschen und der Strand sieht äußerst "Silberverdächtig" aus !!! Mfg Micha


----------



## Rosi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Rügen*

He Mika,da hast du was falsch gelesen. Ich suche keinen Spot, die hab ich doch alle vor meiner Haustür Gib doch mal Rügen in die Suchmaschine ein, da findest du allerhand. Die Insel ist nicht mein Revier. Eher das von Blinkerkatze und Sundeule, die wohnen da irgendwo in der Nähe.


----------



## blinkerkatze (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Rügen*

Hallo Rosi 

Habe nach dem Darß-Cub wieder ausgeschlafen und mein Bericht dazu, dass Wetter war gut, vielleicht zu wenig Wind aber das Angeln war vorn Ar.......
Die Fische hatten keine Lust auf Wattis aber dafür hat der Fuchs unsere Brot gefressen. Der ist umher gelaufen als währe ein Hund am Strand. Da ja keine Fisch zur holen waren hat er unsere Taschen durchsucht.


----------



## Rosi (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Rügen*

Hi, du hast doch nicht etwa abgenommen heute Nacht? Die Strandfüchse sind manchmal echt lästig. Hast nur du keine Fische gefangen, oder waren allgemein keine da? Hier war kaum Brandung und bei euch?


----------



## blinkerkatze (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Rügen*

Ja Rosi 
Ich war nicht der Einzige der zu Blöde war. Ich sage mal etwa 1/3 hatte nichts und das meiste war 4 Fische davon 1 Dorsch.
Bei der Ankunft war noch leiche Dünung es wurde aber immer weniger.
Ich habe gestern mit ein Fischer gesprochen und der sagte das er am Freitag 30 Kisten Hering hatte und Sonnabend nur 6 also war doch da der Wurm drin.


----------



## Rosi (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Rügen*

Hej, zu blöde geht ja nicht! Wenn kein Fisch da ist kannst du nichts machen. Ich war Fr. Nacht auf der Seebrücke um nach den Heringen zu sehen. Einen Winzigen hab ich gefangen. Die müssen also weiter draußen sein. Und sollen so schön fett sein, sagen die Fischer. 
Die Angler auf der Brücke hatten die ganze Nacht zusammen 4 maßige Dorsche. Ich habe sie morgens noch mal mit dem Hund besucht. Scheiß angeln haben die gesagt, aber die Nacht im Zelt, auf dem Brückenkopf, die war EINMALIG. Das glaube ich auch. Und das geht nur in Meck-Pom:


----------



## blinkerkatze (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Rügen*

Wir lassen den Kopf nicht hängen, und machen am Wochenende weiter beim Pokalangeln vom Stralsunder F.P. Laden.


----------



## fusionator (22. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Rügen*

hallo erst mal ich wollte die Woche mal auf Meer Forelle gehen 
ich hab es noch nie gemacht und wollte mal wissen was da die besten Köder sind 
ich will vor rügen angeln 
kennt da einer einen guten Strand abschnitt wo es sich lohnt zu angeln


----------



## Sterni01 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Rügen*

Ist leider schlecht zu lesen, aber hier gibt es eine ,,Suche,, !

Dort mal ,, Meerforellenköder,, eingeben !

Glowe, Lohme oder Arkona sind gute Plätze !#h


----------



## Carphunter_MV (22. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Rügen*

Guck mal hier!!!!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=153644


----------

